# 20lb Co2 tank mistake???



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

1). Full, my 10# tank weighs 24lbs. my 15# tank weighs 38lbs. I'll guestimate that your 20# tank will weigh just over 50lbs.

2). I think they look kinda sexy - show your wares! 
Solenoids don't put off that much heat, but you could make it open back. Or just get one of the big fake rocks that conceal pond sumps.


----------



## pvtschultz (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't worry about heat. If the back is open there will be no way for the tiny amound of current through the solenoid to actually warm up the enclosure (and the tank inside of it).


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

macclellan said:


> 1). Full, my 10# tank weighs 24lbs. my 15# tank weighs 38lbs. I'll guestimate that your 20# tank will weigh just over 50lbs.



Wow - I didn't realize my 20# tank was that heavy after it's filled...

It's definitely the right way to go with that big tank of yours, Inb. And the most dangerous part of the solenoid heating is the potential to 'burn' your finger accidentally (so if you have kids...); it obviously isn't hot enough to leave a blister (or any mark for that matter), but it is still pretty warm.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Actually, my guestimation may be off - I forgot to mention that my 10# is aluminum whereas my 15# is steel, which bumps it's weight a bit.

Still, I bet a 20# (aluminum) tank is 40-45lbs full.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have 2 new 20# CO2 cylinders that are not filled.

Here are the empty weights:
Aluminum: 24 lbs
Steel: 29 lbs

I would of thought that the empty weight of the aluminum CO2 cylinder would be quite a bit less, but it isn't. ???


----------



## pvtschultz (Jun 17, 2008)

And it will weight 20# more when full, hense the volume rating. I didn't think that mine weighed that much but maybe it was the Wheaties...:bounce:


----------

